# White widow seeds



## slarys (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi,

First of all i am new.. A few weekas ago i ordered white widow seeds from attitude..

They germinated in 48 hrs. So far so good.. I put the seeds in the rockwool cubes with a root booster solution with 5.6 pH. The seeds grew very nice with 2 leaves until the day 6. They were like 8cm at 6th day.

The problem starts here..  I thought they would give more leaves and the existing leaves would grow bigger but they didnt. Today is the 9th day and they are still same as 6th day.

I am giving them 24/7 flueroscent light and watering them once every day.

What could be the wrong here? or do you think there is even a problem here?

Do i have to wait more? 24/7 light is good or not?

Waiting fro your comments..

Thanks.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome to Mp...   How much light are you giving them?? how big is the space? what sort of ventilation/air exchange do you have at them moment?  Can you get pics?

Oh yea hold this:  :48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 6, 2012)

What are your temperatures?


----------



## slarys (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi,

I am giving them 2x 18 Watt fluerscent 7/24.. The space is pretty OK for them..
About the ventilation, at the moment i am giving them a low powered ventilation to replace the air inside but this air is not coming from outside.. It is just the same air indoor..

Included the pics..

Thansk.


----------



## slarys (Jan 6, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> What are your temperatures?



I havent checked the temp yet but i believe it is around 15 - 17 degree..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 6, 2012)

You are getting a whole lot of stretch.  This means that your light is too weak and or too far away.  If they keep growing like this they are not going to make it--the stem will be too spindly to hold up the leaves and it will fall over.  Temps of 15-17 are way too cold.  You want it around 24 or even a bit higher for plants that size.

I would recommend getting a good soil mixture.  Something with no nutrients in it.  Put something in like perlite to aid drainage.  Transplant the plants and bury them up to the bottom of the leaves.  Get more/better light in there.  This will help two-fold--it will cut down on stretch and help warm the space.  In addition, you need a small fan blowing the air around.  The is also has a two fold purpose.  It will help bring in fresh air and it will strengthen the stems.

However you are only going to have about 2-3 weeks before your plants are going to need more light, an exhaust fan, nutrients, etc, etc.


----------



## slarys (Jan 7, 2012)

Light is very close to them so distance shouldnt be problem. If necessary I  can go and buy another 36 Watt light today. I dont know how can i increase the heat in the room. I mght have to buy a mobile radiator or something.. I dont know..

I can see they all have lots of roots under the rockwool. This is the 10th day.. Is it too late for them to make it?




			
				The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> You are getting a whole lot of stretch.  This means that your light is too weak and or too far away.  If they keep growing like this they are not going to make it--the stem will be too spindly to hold up the leaves and it will fall over.  Temps of 15-17 are way too cold.  You want it around 24 or even a bit higher for plants that size.
> 
> I would recommend getting a good soil mixture.  Something with no nutrients in it.  Put something in like perlite to aid drainage.  Transplant the plants and bury them up to the bottom of the leaves.  Get more/better light in there.  This will help two-fold--it will cut down on stretch and help warm the space.  In addition, you need a small fan blowing the air around.  The is also has a two fold purpose.  It will help bring in fresh air and it will strengthen the stems.
> 
> However you are only going to have about 2-3 weeks before your plants are going to need more light, an exhaust fan, nutrients, etc, etc.


----------



## Growdude (Jan 7, 2012)

slarys said:
			
		

> Light is very close to them so distance shouldnt be problem. If necessary I  can go and buy another 36 Watt light today. I dont know how can i increase the heat in the room. quote]
> 
> What is very close? the picture looks to be quite high above the plants.
> Floro bulbs need to be within 2 inches.
> ...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 7, 2012)

slarys said:
			
		

> Light is very close to them so distance shouldnt be problem. If necessary I  can go and buy another 36 Watt light today. I dont know how can i increase the heat in the room. I mght have to buy a mobile radiator or something.. I dont know..
> 
> I can see they all have lots of roots under the rockwool. This is the 10th day.. Is it too late for them to make it?



How close is "very close"?  What were your plans when you dropped these seeds in the cubes?  Have you researched what it takes to bring a plant to harvest?  Do you  have a space set up?  It looks as if these are simply sitting on the floor in a corner somewhere.  How much money do you have to spend to get a space set up?  Like Growdude said, you are going to need way way more/better light--do not buy a heater, buy more light (the right kind of light).  And you are going to need it soon.  Remember that you are trying to grow something that goes for $300 or so an ounce.  You are going to have to commit to some study, time, energy, and money if you want to get anything out of these.


----------



## slarys (Jan 7, 2012)

Growdude said:
			
		

> slarys said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PuffinNugs (Jan 10, 2012)

i have the 2x 90watt tribands also. if its too close the lights do "blend" together right and the spectrum will be off and growth is affected i found out. keep it about 6-10 inches away and thats good for maybe 2 plants for about 4-5 weeks of veg, after tthat youll need something else to flower with and prevent stretching. i would use that right over your seedlings and get those stems buried


----------

